# NAVHDA Handler's Clinic/Fargo



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Tamara Jalbert is looking for volunteers to assist with the NAVHDA Handler's Clinic to be held on July 22-23. She needs bird planters for Saturday, and gunners, bird planters and bird throwers for Sunday. Contact Tamara at 701-277-7011


----------

